
New Weight-Loss Device Sucks Food Directly Out of Your Stomach - neverminder
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2016/06/new-weight-loss-device-sucks-food-directly-out-of-your-stomach/
======
mpbm
Why would one expect a person who can't keep up with the simple instruction
"eat less" to keep up with the complex instructions "get surgery, install this
tube, keep it sterile, empty it out into the toilet after every meal, get
regular checkups...oh AND don't eat more to make up for the hunger you feel
when you empty out your stomach."

